# Movin to Tucson



## fafhrd (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm going to be moving to Tucson at the beginning of April and I thought I'd see what I could stir up beforehand. I'm thinking Phoenix would be a bit much for commute. So anyone out there? Any Tucsonians looking for a player or two(girlfriend is a semi-casual gamer)? I've been running a D&D game for the past year and a half, so that's the system I'm most familiar with. I ran some BRP Call of Cthulhu before that. 

Here's the card I keep up my sleeve; while I'm really keen on trying out Eberron or Arcana Evolved(I have books for both), I'm willing to try any weird a$$ system you've been itching to run(provided the social environment is favorable). I'm a chameleon gamer too. Want to kill things and take their stuff? Great I'm in! Into serious roleplay? Bring it on! Like keeping track of encumberance, rations and vitamin C levels? Fine by me! 

I think you get the point. I want to play and I really hope you do too! Drop a post in this thread to let me know if there are any openings or opportunities to make a game from scratch. But wait there's more! If an established group would be so kind as to take in a poor itinerant gamer, once I get to know everyone I could be talked into running a game or two. Hope to hear from you soon and thanks for reading.


----------



## lyle.spade (Mar 18, 2005)

I am currently running an Eberron campaign here in Tucson, and we might be interested in adding a player. I'd also like to trade off GMing at some point so I can play, too. I'm trying to run the game by Eberron canon, with lots of intrigue, magic, and politics...it almost, now that I think of it, is a bit like World of Darkness in that respect.

There are currently three of us, all in our early to mid-30s, with real jobs and families and no desire to give up this hobby we've been involved in for way way too long...if that sounds like something you might be interested in, reply here and we can talk some to see if there is a fit.

BTW: Eberron is the coolest world I've played in for DnD, hands down. I have the main book and Sharn, and it really rocks.


----------



## fafhrd (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello and thanks for the response.  Your campaign sounds great.  While I haven't had a chance to test drive Eberron, I'd have to agree with you analysis.  Superb stuff.  

I suppose a little info on myself is in order.  I'm 27 and have been playing D&D since I was 11 with only one notable interruption.  I had been solely a player until about 2 years ago when I took the plunge and ran CoC.  A year later I started a Greyhawk campaign which just concluded.  My girlfriend and I are now relocating to Tucson so that she can pursue grad school at the university.  

I'm gainfully employed, bath regularly and have had all my shots.  My email address( galenr AT netrox dot net ) should be active until the end of March, so if you have any additional questions or comments, feel free to write.   I'll also be watching the thread.  Any way you slice it, you've made my day.  I'm really glad to hear that there are fellow gamers out there.


----------



## lyle.spade (Mar 19, 2005)

Great to hear from you.  It'd be nice to have another real, live player...I've been getting headaches from the 3E encounter and experience system, which is so tailored to a 4-PC party. Either I have to dumb the encounters down, which then our paladin and fighter slice through, or I create harder encounters that limit how much action-oriented play we can have in a session, as those encounters push the two to their limits. And, whenever they get experience, it's the lump sum /2, not /4 so they level quickly...all in all, a hassle.

Like I said, we're enjoying Eberron. One of my players is very big into Cypberpunk and Vampire and that attitude...the other is a more traditional Greyhawk player, so Eberron is a great synthesis of the two.


----------



## fafhrd (Mar 20, 2005)

I understand the small party issue.  My game ran with 3 PCs and EL was jerky at times.  I can imagine that 2 players is even more awkward.  It seems to really boil down to the number of actions per round.  When things start to go bad for small parties it gets out of hand before you can do much about it.

I can also sympathize with been stuck in the role of DM and wanting to get in some time as a player.  If we end up playing together maybe we can eventually get a second game going where I could DM, or we could take turns or whatever.  Options abound.  

It's going to be a couple weeks until I'm out there and all settled in so it should provide plenty of time to consult your fellow gamers and such.  If you'd like, when I get out I'll let you know and we can get a cup of coffee and talk some more to see if there's a fit.


----------



## lyle.spade (Mar 20, 2005)

Great ideas...we've all traded DM duty within our group, and have even switched systems from time to time. Getting together to talk sounds great, too. I'll check back here regularly -- maybe we can trade ideas and whatnot in the meantime -- and you can email me through enworld if you go through my profile.


----------



## Treebore (Mar 25, 2005)

I'll be moving to the Sierra Vista/Tombstone/Bisby triangle, hopefully, by August. I hope to find gamers down there. I'm told I'll have no problems finding short term players in S.V./Ft. Huachuca, but I would much prefer finding a long term group.


----------



## fafhrd (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Treebore.  Thanks for dropping in.  I am as yet unfamiliar with the area surrounding Tucson.  From a quick perusal of a map, it looks like the triangle covers a wide area.  How long of a commute is it to Tucson?


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 29, 2005)

I used to live in Tucson, I seem to recall that triangle being in the hour and half to two hour range.... (unless of course you happened to be on a sport bike and breaking several traffic laws en route in which case you can hit Tombstone in one hour   )


----------



## Treebore (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm told that Sierra Vista is an hour and a half from Tuscon. We haven't committed to buym or to a job yet, so when we actually get there who knows where we may actually end up buying? I've even used the internet to check out properties west of Sierra Vista and north of Nogales. I have even looked at properties north of I-10 and to the east of Tuscon. Isn't the internet wonderful?

So who knows? Maybe I'll end up close enough to Tuscon to commute. I really do like Sierra Vista, though. I actually lived there for a few months.


----------



## fafhrd (Apr 8, 2005)

I just got to Tucson myself.  I have to say I'm pretty pleased with what I've seen thus far.  I can't speak for lyle.Spade or his group, but feel free to shoot me an email or a PM when you figure out where you're going to end up.


----------



## Treebore (Apr 9, 2005)

Will do. The way things look now don't expect anything until august or later.


----------

